# Anyone hunt a Drahthaar



## mclay03 (Dec 5, 2011)

wanted to know what you think about a drahthaar for duck hunting and as a family pet. also a breeder  thanks


----------



## silvertitan (Dec 5, 2011)

Get in touch with Ron Wilson. He has Gwp's. Located in Dallas, Ga. Google Wilson Wires. Mine LOVES the water, and will hunt anything that flies, walks, or burrows under the ground. Excellent family pet. She thinks my 5 year old is a litter mate.


----------



## wildlands (Dec 5, 2011)

Check out the VDD-GNA web site, also the SE hunt chapter of the VDD. Both sites will have a lot of good information and a list of breeders. I have trained my BGS with these guys for many years. There is a big difference between a GWP and a DD.  If I was a bird hunter/duck hunter and wanted a blood tracking dog then there is no doubt I would have a DD. Great versatile dogs that will protect your family when you are not there.


----------



## silvertitan (Dec 5, 2011)

There is a big difference between a dd and some gwp. I agree.


----------



## wildlands (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought about that later and yes some GWP. 
With the focus of GWP on birds most but not all have lost their ability to work consitantly as a versitle working dog.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 6, 2011)

Ditto Ron!!!  And tell him I said hello 



silvertitan said:


> Get in touch with Ron Wilson. He has Gwp's. Located in Dallas, Ga. Google Wilson Wires. Mine LOVES the water, and will hunt anything that flies, walks, or burrows under the ground. Excellent family pet. She thinks my 5 year old is a litter mate.


----------



## DukTruk (Dec 6, 2011)

We've trained 2 of them and they are really, really good dogs.  Great temperament, extremely versatile.  They can do whatever you ask them.  Some of the Drathaar folks are "purists" and get snotty if their dogs are called GWP's.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 6, 2011)

Same with the Kurzhaar folks...but the GWP, like the GSP, is very versatile and can/will do what they are trained for. A friend of mine uses his on waterfowl, doves, quail and another of his GSP does bloodtracking and is very good at treeing squirrels. 

My Senior Hunter GSP, in fact, will catch a squirrel and deliver it to me at times too... I keep telling her she is a BIRD dog, but she likes squirrels too..

When you have purists with any animal, you have a group of people who are interested in retaining all of the qualities of the original animals and that can be good and bad, but most are open minded. 

Julia



DukTruk said:


> We've trained 2 of them and they are really, really good dogs. Great temperament, extremely versatile. They can do whatever you ask them. Some of the Drathaar folks are "purists" and get snotty if their dogs are called GWP's.


----------



## rvick (Dec 7, 2011)

in the process of really tightening up my Draht on blood trailing. she found her first bona- fide wounded deer last month in the pouring rain, talking about 99% of the blood washed away. 350 yrd. track, deer was dead, have not had her on a live one yet. she has the retrieving down pat & loves to point. great dog, a pure package of energy.


----------



## bwood2006 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't call us purist just go to the vdd website and do a little research. A GSP or GWP is in no form or fashion the same as Drahthaar or a Kurzhaar and the main reason being is because they have no breeding standards and/or requirements.  Not saying there aren't good GSP's or GWP's out there, but when you buy a tattooed registered DD you know for 100% sure that they come from genes that are proven in the field, water, and tracking.  This is why us DD people get a little upset when others call there GWP a Drahthaar because they simply aren't!  Sorry just had to get that out of my system. 
      In answering your question they are great water dogs.  My dog's hunting consist mainly of duck hunting, but we also do a little bird hunting and we track a deer from time to time.  After owning one, I will never own another hunting breed, and by no means am I saying that there aren't others that are great but with a DD you can duck hunt in the morning and then go find a covey of birds that afternoon. PM if you have any more questions I would love to help you out in any way I can.


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen that dog before!


----------



## GermanDogs (Jan 10, 2012)

best Dog i have ever owned check out stillwasser drahthaars .Scott is a great guy to deal with


----------



## bwood2006 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big A, I think that was only a couple hours ago or so...


----------

